# network icon with blue circle



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

My network icon changed today to have a blue circle. Why would that have happened?


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

I unplugged the router and it went away. I did not reboot the PC.
The wireless light was not blinking. So I don't think there was any activity on the wireless.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

The blue circle usually means "waiting" or "processing" so I would guess the computer is trying to 'handshake' with the router, but more likely the handshake was completed successfully and the wireless connection is waiting for the router to assign an ip address.... which isn't happening for whatever reason


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

The whole time I had no issue accessing the internet via the router.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Windows it's trying to do something with the network. Usually it's trying to figure out what network your on. (Microsoft protocols, not the network connectivity side.) If it didn't get a response from the network, it'll sit like that for quite some time. 

Cheers!


----------

